# Atlas 10" Handle Repair.



## Strtspdlx (Jul 4, 2015)

Well I got tired of the compound handle on my atlas lathe not having the handle on the end. So luckily the knob had broken off in the ball. So I went ahead and started drilling trying to remove the old shaft and got lucky and had the end come out leaving the factory bore intact. So after careful measurement I went ahead in making a press for knob. I made a forming tool and used an unknown grade of SS to make the knob. Dimensions were only for rough In. I tried for roughly 1/3rd scale of the sample I had on the cross slide knob which isn't correct to my lathe anyway. Any questions ask away.


----------



## Strtspdlx (Jul 5, 2015)

I probably should've mentioned the handle wasn't pressed in completely just started to check clearances and such. Here's after tapping it in with a brass mallet. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Regards-Carlo


----------



## Terrywerm (Jul 5, 2015)

Nice job, Carlo!


----------



## Strtspdlx (Jul 5, 2015)

I was pretty proud of this when I first finished it. But the more I look at it the less I'm proud of it. I may attempt another. This one functions and for not having much machining experience I thought it was decent. I'd like to round the end a bit more and smooth it out a bit more. 


Regards-Carlo


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jul 7, 2015)

good job Carlo! I've made a couple of replacement handles and they're never as easy as you'd think. I have read of someone making one by precisely measuring the width of the original (or similar and scaling it) at fixed distances along the length, then using a thin grooving tool to plunge cut to that depth at that distance. then a round nosed bit like the one you used, file and sand paper. Trying to do it freehand is really hard, although yours came out way better than mine did!


----------



## schor (Jul 7, 2015)

Good job, looks nice.


----------



## Strtspdlx (Jul 8, 2015)

This was mainly plunge cut and worked the carriage and cross slide to give me a good roughing cut. Then finish it off with a rounded file and some 320 sandpaper. Took me about an hour from bar stock to installed. I attempted to scale it to about 1/3 of the larger one but I didn't get it where I'd like it. It is comfortable however. 


Regards-Carlo


----------

